# Snow Wolf Quattro



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Anybody with feed back with these plows. Considering purchasing one, just wanted someone with experience with one
Thanks, Tom


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Spend the extra $$ on a metal pless or HLA.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I hear ya. Just wanted something a little easier to run. We have other Snow wolf plows and they’re pretty well built


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

concreteguy said:


> I hear ya. Just wanted something a little easier to run. We have other Snow wolf plows and they're pretty well built


Hi Tom,

Saw your question about the QuattroPlow. We'd welcome you to join our owners group on Facebook. There you'll also see and get lots of feedback from actual users. www.facebook.com/groups/snowwolfplows.

Thanks!
Mark at SnowWolf


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Holman said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Saw your question about the QuattroPlow. We'd welcome you to join our owners group on Facebook. There you'll also see and get lots of feedback from actual users. www.facebook.com/groups/snowwolfplows.
> 
> ...


What if one doesn't have FaceSpace or MyBook?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I had s chance to look at them up close two weeks ago. It's a very simple and interesting design with the hydro block. Really not much to go wrong. There wil be a learning curve to get the wings where you want them especially if they trip back. The deal said stop during a storm and try it!

Overall much simpler design than my blizzard 810ss. No wiring or joystick so it can run on any machine with a third valve


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What if one doesn't have FaceSpace or MyBook?


Is there anyone left wish such a privilege?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

concreteguy said:


> Anybody with feed back with these plows. Considering purchasing one, just wanted someone with experience with one
> Thanks, Tom


We have one, I don't have time to type out the good and the bad, call me if you'd like for a real world review 610-393-8363


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Holman said:


> Is there anyone left wish such a privilege?


There's a bunch of PS members withoot.


----------



## Ty English (Dec 12, 2017)

[QUOTE="concreteguy-

I've had the Quattro for only 2 snows in the efficiency is unbeatable. You can throw anybody in the machine its virtually indestructible if you have just a tiny bit of Common Sense. The easy-to-use platform and the efficiency sell themselves once you use one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ty English said:


> [QUOTE="concreteguy-
> 
> I've had the Quattro for only 2 snows in the efficiency is unbeatable. You can throw anybody in the machine its virtually indestructible if you have just a tiny bit of Common Sense. The easy-to-use platform and the efficiency sell themselves once you use one.


That's an awesome first post!


----------



## DitschL&L (Feb 10, 2017)

Full disclosure, this is the first year we have had our quattro and MN has not had much snow to really put it through the ringer.

I have never run a metal pless, they look well built too but the Quattro has a few points that made me go that route.

Biggest is the hydrolics with only two lines to hook up it will work on ANY skid. If mine gels or won't start I can borrow or rent one that has no special electrical. That is huge as we all know things happen at the worst time.

Dealership availability. I get it I am in SnowWolf territory. There are several dealers within an hour of my shop I wouldn't even know where to go for the other guys. The customer service with SnowWolf is unmatched. The fact that Mark reached out to you on this site AND invited us on the owners FB page should reaffirm that. With any questions I have had (before and after purchase) the team there has been right there with answers.

Ease of use, I can plug in an inexperienced operator an not worry about them hitting the wrong button and going through a garage door.

To prove I am not a spokesperson here are/were my concerns.

The Quattro is a relatively new design and like any new design there are some things that need to be addressed after release. 3 that I can name off hand. 

The cutting edge was reversable which ment you had to buy new wing edges every time you flipped it. They have solved that issue by making it a non reversible 9" edge. I am just not sure how keen I am on drilling new holes on a new plow. Something you won't have to deal with if you go brand new.

Second with all pushers and inexperienced operators I was concerned about premature wear on wings. They now have a floating wing cutting edge that solves that issue or you can stick with the old rubber design if that suits your needs more.

Lastly, the wings do not have any grease spots. We trailer ours from site to site so salt spray is Garunteed to cause issues. It would be nice if I could pump grease through to flush it. However, much like the last two issues it was brought up to the guys at SnowWolf and they are looking into it. One more example of customer service. 

These guys truly do stand behind their products and want feedback good OR bad.

Lastly, if you are going to run a plow on your skid I highly suggest you run snow tires if you don't already. I would not have believed the difference if I didn't try it for myself.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I just bought one this year, so I haven’t used it very much but from the little bit I’ve run it so far I’m very pleased and as Mark, the owner of SnowWolf, can tell you, I was skeptical and was drilling him with questions when I was considering purchasing one. Haha
Is it an HLA or Metal Pless?....no. 
But like Fireside said above, it is very well built and simple, not only in design but in operation; no additional lines, valves, controls, etc necessary to run a Quattro. 
That was the main selling point for me. If I need to switch back to a bucket to load salt, disconnect two lines and that’s it. If my skid breaks down I can simply put that blade on any loaner or rental machine. With me being a smallish company, that’s huge to me.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the input, it’s making the decision much easier


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Holman said:


> Is there anyone left wish such a privilege?


Not that it matters, but my point was that you are limiting your potential customer base by using certain forms of social media that some people don't or refuse to use.

Just an FYI.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Holman said:


> Is there anyone left wish such a privilege?





Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a bunch of PS members withoot.





Mark Oomkes said:


> Not that it matters, but my point was that you are limiting your potential customer base by using certain forms of social media that some people don't or refuse to use.
> 
> Just an FYI.


I refuse to FS or MB, the only form of social media I use are forums similar this.
I agree with MarkO about limiting your potential customer base by relying on social media for marketing.

To say on topic I checked oot the Quattro at a trade show and it appears to be a very capable plow that offers functions very few other plows do.


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not that it matters, but my point was that you are limiting your potential customer base by using certain forms of social media that some people don't or refuse to use.
> 
> Just an FYI.





BUFF said:


> I refuse to FS or MB, the only form of social media I use are forums similar this.
> I agree with MarkO about limiting your potential customer base by relying on social media for marketing.
> 
> To say on topic I checked oot the Quattro at a trade show and it appears to be a very capable plow that offers functions very few other plows do.


Hi guys, valuable input from PS veterans - thank you.

And thanks for the compliment, BUFF!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

What’s the suggested Msrp on these things? I am in large territory, it took me weeks to get a quote on snow wolf tires so I finally just bought some camso sks 753. Next year I’ll be buying another skid and was wondering about these things. Mathew have you made any other videos of yours?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I was quoted for an 11 footer like $8000


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

Broncslefty7 said:


> What's the suggested Msrp on these things? I am in large territory, it took me weeks to get a quote on snow wolf tires so I finally just bought some camso sks 753. Next year I'll be buying another skid and was wondering about these things. Mathew have you made any other videos of yours?


Roughly mid 7s to mid 8s depending on size, List Price.

If I could ask, who did you request a quote from on WolfPaws?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

from your website.


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

Broncslefty7 said:


> from your website.


I will look into that. We aim to turn all quotes in 4 business hours or less. I will dig into this and find out what happened, as I take that seriously. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i believe they got back to me the next day and where going to have a dealer contact me. i never heard from the dealer.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

F and w in orange is now a dealer. That's where I looked at them


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh I know Matt boath from rentals there. I rent from them when we are building down there in that part of the state


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

now that have been out for a few years lets here the good and bad. I'm looking tally options for the upcomng season.


----------



## DitschL&L (Feb 10, 2017)

fireside said:


> now that have been out for a few years lets here the good and bad. I'm looking tally options for the upcomng season.


Where to start.

All last season I had a full timer who had a rough time learning to plow with a truck. Not mechanical at all and bent two bumpers in just as many nights. I thought he was a lost cause. He could not figure out winrowing for the life of him! We were about to pull the plug. There is no way I would trust him with a skid plow with electric wings, as too much thinking would be required.

Enter the quattro! He was able to pick it up in no time, have him back dragging townhome drives and and cleaning up the streets. Don't get me wrong he is still not the fastest guy but the fact that I turned a reliable hard worker who I hated to get rid of into one that is now productive amazes me. It took him a matter of hours to learn what I couldn't teach him in 5 snowfalls.

My partner and I are discussing using quattros as the staple of our fleet. V's and scoops are nice when you have distance between sights but you can't touch the ease and efficiency of these things.

They just came out with a floating face plate as well which will allow down pressure while keeping all 4 tires on the ground for traction.

If it were up to me I would give up my truck in a heartbeat!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireside said:


> now that have been out for a few years lets here the good and bad. I'm looking tally options for the upcomng season.


Have you seen one in person?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have seen one in person and watched them use it. I can see faults and positives in the design. I looking for real world thoughts from users. I really want a MP but for over 10,500 it’s a little tough to justify. I’m also looking for a used 8’ Artic but haven’t found anything used. 

I’m currently using blizzard 810 SS on the skidsteer but looking at all my options open minded


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How much is the Quattro model you're looking at?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireside said:


> I have seen one in person and watched them use it. I can see faults and positives in the design. I looking for real world thoughts from users. I really want a MP but for over 10,500 it's a little tough to justify. I'm also looking for a used 8' Artic but haven't found anything used.
> 
> I'm currently using blizzard 810 SS on the skidsteer but looking at all my options open minded


10-4, just curious.

I have as well. The extra for an MP is worth it for me.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The Quattro I’m looking at is 6200 for the 8’ and 9’ is 6700. The metal pless is 10,500 plus hoses couplers SS plate and what ever else it needs bring it well Almost 12k with taxes. This plow is going on our new yanmar loader.


----------



## Lone Wolf Ent (Oct 18, 2006)

concreteguy said:


> Anybody with feed back with these plows. Considering purchasing one, just wanted someone with experience with one
> Thanks, Tom


Have had an 11' for 2 seasons, very productive, replaced 2 PUs in smaller commercial lots. Needs a fair sized skid with tires to really shine, but will own more as trucks wear out.


----------

